

Who Should Write Tests? - bjclark
http://bjclark.me/2010/06/who-should-write-tests/

======
MartinCron
The whole "programmers are no good at X" argument, even coming from other
programmers is getting tiresome.

Nobody is yet good at things that they don't know how to do. That's what
practice and learning are for. The implication that non-programsmers will
somehow be better at practice and learning of things like interaction design
is just bunk. It's like saying that blacksmiths can never be good pastry
chefs.

I mean, have you tried a pastry made by a blacksmith? The only difference
between that example and interaction design by programers is that sometimes
programmers are forced into trying, even though they aren't given any
education or support in that realm.

